# 2009 Commencal and 2009 Konas



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Complete Comencal's are up on BTI. No photos yet  Hopefully after Crankworx and Sol Vista. CG get's his own DJ ride:

brakes: Avid BB5 (160/160)
chain: KMC
crankset: Truvativ Ruktion
seattube (size): 13.6" (long)
pedalslatform
color: Team green
brake levers:Avid

* Cedric Gracia's signature dirt jump bike with shock and disc brakes
* Horizontal dropouts, one speed drive train
* Fork: Marzocchi DJ3 100mm
* Steering: Tange Fatty MX2 headset, Commencal 2" rise 6061 bar, Race Face Ride XC stem, Commencal grips
* Seating: C-Trail by Velo saddle, Commencal FR alloy, Commencal seat clamp
* Wheels: Double wall white rims, Commencal disc hubs, stainless spokes, Kenda K-Rad 26x2.3" tires
* Weight: 14.6kgs/32.3lbs (long has 0.7" longer top tube than short)

MSRP is $999.99

For those that haven't seen them in the Kona Forum:

Bass








Cowan
















Shonky


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

your kona pictures arent working


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmmmm, I can see them. Here is the Link: http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/reports/article/die-neuen-kona-bikes-fuer-2009-bericht-von-der-praesentation-in-la-molina/


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Hmmmm, I can see them. Here is the Link: http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/reports/article/die-neuen-kona-bikes-fuer-2009-bericht-von-der-praesentation-in-la-molina/


Soulbiker tried to put a block on them, some are missing from my Kona thread too.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Cowan and Shonky look pretty good. Not feeling the rim brakes on the Shonky though, but whatever...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Somebody discovered white...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

the only lineup of konas I thought were half decent


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

wow, less than 20 hours and all but one of the pics are already dead.


----------

